# How do i get an avatar??



## DeadInTheBasement (May 9, 2006)

question is in the topic


----------



## Lukony (May 10, 2006)

it is propbably in the profile area.


----------



## 13ollox (May 10, 2006)

i Can' Put up an avatar ! all it shows is that white square with a red X in the middle ! and yes the picture is the right pixel size and yes the picture is the right byte size as well !!! so does anyone wish to tell me what im doing wrong ?

Neil


----------



## Orin (May 14, 2006)

I can't figure it out but how does that one look?


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2006)

13ollox that is WAY too big.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (May 18, 2006)

I'm having the same problem with my avatar.


----------



## Ian (May 19, 2006)

If anyone is still having problems with their avatar, then email me your pic on [email protected] and I will upload it to my server, and send you a link to put in the URL box.


----------



## 13ollox (May 19, 2006)

none of mine will load at all !!! thanks orin for putting one up but i got moaned at as it was bit too big.

Neil


----------



## Ian (May 19, 2006)

There ya go neil


----------



## 13ollox (May 19, 2006)

yay !!!! cheers !


----------

